# invitation to submit poetry



## intofromhere (Oct 4, 2007)

you are invited to submit any form of poetry (including drawing or photograph) to:

SaintedFlashlight Press
7450 n. Greenview apt. #86
chicago, IL.
60626

or email: [email protected]

please submit by November 1st,
as a book of all of the poetry selected will be published "unofficially" and "anonymously"
by December 1st, and a free copy will be sent to you if you give me a mailing address. no ones personal names will be included and only poetry will be printed.

It will be called the Sainted Flashlight Book of Unsigned Poetry


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Never eat yellow snow while barrel rolling... *nods*.


----------

